# What's a song you absolutely loathe?



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

You know those songs. They annoy you, disgust you, drive you up a tree, or just give you a bad time.
I could list a ton, but I'd like to hear what you guys think.


Recently Miranda Lambert's "We Should be Friends" is that kind of song to me. I'm sorry but her voice annoys the living hell out of me. It's just a generic annoying country song that people are praising for who knows why.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 25, 2017)

Literally any song by Alessia Cara. I can't stand her voice. 

Green Light by Lorde is annoying too.


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 25, 2017)

Any pop or rap song made in the 2010's.

Stuff like this crap-


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

If you've ever heard of the song "God made girls", I can't stand it. It's some bubbly country girl singing about how girls exist literally just to wash their man's F150 or some other garbage like that. God I really hate it.


----------



## ccee633 (Mar 25, 2017)

That "you watch me whip whip, watch me nay nay" one.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

ccee633 said:


> That "you watch me whip whip, watch me nay nay" one.



Oh god that song...Bleugh.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Mar 25, 2017)

Anaconda by Nicki Minaj... That's all I have to say...


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

That one song in that Grammarly ad. You know the one. That type of genre is just...Terrible. I hate that modern-day whatever the hell you can describe it.


----------



## carp (Mar 25, 2017)

way 2 big for ya boo0ts


----------



## forestyne (Mar 25, 2017)

hEY NOW YOURE AN ALLSTAR GET YOUR GAME ON G O PLAY


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Minecraft songs. That game's community is the worst.

- - - Post Merge - - -



forestyne said:


> hEY NOW YOURE AN ALLSTAR GET YOUR GAME ON G O PLAY



You know you actually love it, don't deny it.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 25, 2017)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> You know you actually love it, don't deny it.



Ya got me.


----------



## hamster (Mar 25, 2017)

anything by iggy azalea, her voice really annoys me


----------



## kylie32123 (Mar 25, 2017)

'Sweatshirt' by Jacob Satorius. 
'Mud on my boots' I have no idea who did this song but I swear to God every time I get in a vehicle and the radio is on, it's this damn song. I'm so tired of it.
'Cake by the Ocean' by DNCE (For some reason thrift shops just love this song)


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

Skip Rope by Allison and Stacey, featuring that one rapper guy.


----------



## Soigne (Mar 25, 2017)

Make Me (Cry) by Noah Cyrus kinda gets on my nerves now.


----------



## Franny (Mar 25, 2017)

Hollaback Girl


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Pretty much any modern pop song. They're all terrible.

But I rly rly rly hate those Twenty One Pilots songs. Any of them really.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> Minecraft songs. That game's community is the worst.







Idk this song is pretty great tho


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 25, 2017)

I have like 70 songs disliked on my Pandora. You don't know how much I hate modern music since 2015-2017. Though, It comes once in a blue moon that i'll actually like some through those years.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I have like 70 songs disliked on my Pandora. You don't know how much I hate modern music since 2015-2017. Though, It comes once in a blue moon that i'll actually like some through those years.



Yeah, like the song "I don't wanna live forever" I'm not a big fan of it but I do kinda like it, too.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Pretty much any modern pop song. They're all terrible.
> 
> But I rly rly rly hate those Twenty One Pilots songs. Any of them really.
> 
> ...



I meant like the fanmade ones.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Mar 25, 2017)

This is why I stick with pre-90's music xDD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I meant like the fanmade ones.



Oh that makes sense.

Also, did they change the bgm in the game? When I play it now, the music is not what I remember from when I was younger.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 25, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Literally any song by Alessia Cara. I can't stand her voice.
> 
> Green Light by Lorde is annoying too.



yeah, green light sucks


----------



## Romaki (Mar 25, 2017)

I usually never come across songs I really loathe, but I had to hear Fancy by Iggy Azalia on TV today and I really can't stand it.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 25, 2017)

If this isn't the best song you've ever heard, you're lying.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 25, 2017)

I hate anything made by Babymetal. Babymetal in general is terrible...They don't even know what metal is(They called Metallica a PERSON. THEY THINK "METALLICA-SAN" IS A PERSON LIKE WHAT). It's just crappy Jpop that calls itself metal. Unacceptable.


----------



## ams (Mar 25, 2017)

All of the ones with lyrics. People need to stop ruining music with their "poetry".


----------



## forestyne (Mar 25, 2017)

ams said:


> All of the ones with lyrics. People need to stop ruining music with their "poetry".



Songs with lyrics?????

It's 2017, nobody's listening to Beethoven anymore.


----------



## Jake (Mar 25, 2017)

Brick in the wall by pink floyd


----------



## oath2order (Mar 25, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> Any pop or rap song made in the 2010's.
> 
> Stuff like this crap-





xSuperMario64x said:


> Pretty much any modern pop song. They're all terrible.
> 
> But I rly rly rly hate those Twenty One Pilots songs. Any of them really.
> 
> ...





Paperboy012305 said:


> I have like 70 songs disliked on my Pandora. You don't know how much I hate modern music since 2015-2017. Though, It comes once in a blue moon that i'll actually like some through those years.



I came here for "le wrong generation" and I was not disappointed.



Jake said:


> Brick in the wall by pink floyd



Delete your account right now.

I used the loathe Rolling in the Deep.


----------



## idcjazmin (Mar 25, 2017)

any song my roommate listens to. she blasts her ****ty music every. single. morning. and it makes me want to kill myself  
here's one of her favourites


----------



## Twisterheart (Mar 26, 2017)

7 Years by Lukas Grahm
Rockabye by Clean Bandit
Panda by Desiigner
Stay the Night by Haley Williams
Ain't it Fun by Paramore
Love on the Brain Rihanna
Closer Chain Smokers (I can never take them seriously after that stupid selfie song)

Literally so many songs that have come out the past few years. I normally like pop music, but as time has been going on it has just been getting worse and worse. At least, the stuff they play on the radio is. I don't have any other way of finding music so the radio is all I have, and most of what has been coming out lately is terrible imo. It's always really slow and long, or it has a chorus and then the rest of the song is just repeating the same line over and over again.


----------



## strawberrywine (Mar 26, 2017)

Greenlight by Lorde. Cant stand it knowing the fact that its gonna be the choice of song for all of those teen coming of age movies for the next few years


----------



## SilkSpectre (Mar 26, 2017)

Anything by Meghan Trainor. Screw her.


----------



## ams (Mar 26, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Songs with lyrics?????
> 
> It's 2017, nobody's listening to Beethoven anymore.



Lol teenagers are awesome. A lot of people are listening to Beethoven 200 years after he died, and no one will be listening to the same 3 chords and 10 body part euphemisms it takes to write a ****ty pop song in 200 years from now.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 26, 2017)

Blurred Lines, like I just want to murder that song and bury it so deep nobody will ever have to think about it ever again.

Oh, and _THE BANJO SONG_ I don't know it's true name but I hate it so much.


----------



## fenris (Mar 26, 2017)

"Jesus Take the Wheel."

That song used to come on the radio every single morning while I was getting ready for school.  The first time or two, it was mostly tolerable.  After the second week straight, I wanted to gouge my eardrums out every time I heard it.


----------



## vel (Mar 26, 2017)

prob that one song about scars by alessia cara something, i can't stand songs that feed off of a girl's low esteem


----------



## B e t h a n y (Mar 26, 2017)

Any nightcore, it's just cringe

That adore song by Amy Shark, I just hate voices like that I don't know why.


----------



## pinkcotton (Mar 26, 2017)

Any Alessia Cara song, GOD I hate her voice.


----------



## derezzed (Mar 26, 2017)

Thinking Out Loud by Ed Sheeran
Closer by The Chainsmokers ft. Halsey

fortunately TOL isn't played much on the radio anymore (not that I like Shape of You any better lol) but Closer is still overplayed and I hear it everywhere :-/


----------



## mariostarn (Mar 26, 2017)

Clocks by Coldplay.
Every time I hear the piano melody it's ear grating for me, and I'm not really sure why.


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

derezzed said:


> Thinking Out Loud by Ed Sheeran
> Closer by The Chainsmokers ft. Halsey
> 
> fortunately TOL isn't played much on the radio anymore (not that I like Shape of You any better lol) but Closer is still overplayed and I hear it everywhere :-/



Oh god I hate Thinking Out Loud. My somewhat-young grandma really likes him and likes to sing that song every time I come down to Ohio to see her. Drives me up a tree.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Mar 26, 2017)

"It's Not Unusual" makes me want to claw my ears out.


----------



## forestyne (Mar 26, 2017)

derezzed said:


> Thinking Out Loud by Ed Sheeran
> Closer by The Chainsmokers ft. Halsey
> 
> fortunately TOL isn't played much on the radio anymore (not that I like Shape of You any better lol) but Closer is still overplayed and I hear it everywhere :-/



Ugh, I feel you. I hated that song...


Plus anything by Halsey = rubbish.


----------



## Astarte (Mar 26, 2017)

The Brady Bunch theme


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

Astarte said:


> The Brady Bunch theme



Honestly the Addam's family theme is worse.


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 26, 2017)

call me maybe and that's what i like


----------



## watercolorwish (Mar 26, 2017)

most songs that have some kind of talk-melody in it, know what i mean?? its kind of hard to explain but i've heard a lot of rap songs do this


----------



## PizzaTotinoBoy (Mar 26, 2017)

I hate anything with autotune, drum machines, etc.


----------



## seliph (Mar 26, 2017)

Anything that has ever been released by Taylor Swift


----------



## brownboy102 (Mar 26, 2017)

gyro said:


> Anything that has ever been released by Taylor Swift



taylor swift knew you were trouble when you walked in. 
shame on her now, huh?

well now you two have bad blood,
almost like you stabbed her in the back and left her with a deep cut.

well hater's gonna hate hate hate hate hate
and taylor's gonna shake it off


----------



## Aniko (Mar 26, 2017)

Reckoning Song because it's in a add


----------



## seliph (Mar 26, 2017)

Oh yeah I also can't stand anything by 21 Pilots please make them stop



Sparro said:


> taylor swift knew you were trouble when you walked in.
> shame on her now, huh?
> 
> well now you two have bad blood,
> ...


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

I hate twenty one pilots too. Their "rapping" or whatever tf it is is embarrassing.

- - - Post Merge - - -



idcjazmin said:


> any song my roommate listens to. she blasts her ****ty music every. single. morning. and it makes me want to kill myself
> here's one of her favourites



While I respect Nikki Minaj as a person, her "music" is indescribably ****ty.


----------



## Envy (Mar 28, 2017)

The Joker by Steve Miller Band. Awful song in every single way.

Also pretty much any and every country song ever.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2017)

Envy said:


> The Joker by Steve Miller Band. Awful song in every single way.
> 
> Also pretty much any and every country song ever.



Even my parents (who grew up with that song) freaking hate it.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 28, 2017)

ams said:


> Lol teenagers are awesome. A lot of people are listening to Beethoven 200 years after he died, and no one will be listening to the same 3 chords and 10 body part euphemisms it takes to write a ****ty pop song in 200 years from now.



I'm sorry but I will still be listening to Lady Gaga 200 years from now; Beethoven can piss off.

Pachelbel on the other hand...


----------



## Tensu (Mar 28, 2017)

This one


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Mar 28, 2017)

Closer by The Chainsmokers ft. Halsey
Mercy by Shawn Mendes
Shape of You by Ed Sheeran

So sick of hearing these on the radio...


----------



## Kess (Mar 28, 2017)

that stupid "mommy and daddy" song on country stations annoys me to no end right now


----------



## Munyo (Mar 28, 2017)

24 Carat.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kess said:


> that stupid "mommy and daddy" song on country stations annoys me to no end right now



Im screaming
I know what ur talking aboutI hate it too


----------



## forestyne (Mar 28, 2017)

"Guns don't kill people" or something like that. It's grime. I dislike grime.


----------



## Byngo (Mar 28, 2017)

shape of you / ed sheeran in general


----------



## Alyx (Apr 1, 2017)

Honestly I haven't a clue why but I can't stand "My Humps" by Black Eyed Peas, nor can I stand "You Belong With Me" by Taylor Swift. Neuuuugh... The Macarena's a close one too.


----------



## Weiland (Apr 1, 2017)

Any Blackpool Grime Media (BGM). WHY is that a thing?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Apr 2, 2017)

any troye sivan song, yuck


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 2, 2017)

Any Justin Bieber song.


----------



## MarcelTheFool (Apr 2, 2017)

someBODY ONCE TOLD ME


----------



## honeymoo (Apr 2, 2017)

Anything by Halsey or in the country genre bleghhhhh


----------



## Praetor (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm sure I'm not the first one to say this, but I loathe anything by One Direction and Justin Beiber.


----------



## Miii (Apr 3, 2017)

99% of everything played on the radio.


----------



## Soda Fox (Apr 3, 2017)

I really dislike the song that goes:

You don't have to change a thing the world could change its heart.

There is such a thing as healthy change and it's much harder to change other people than make positive changes for yourself. The song seems to imply that other people need to change and you as an individual never need to change because it should be everyone else.

It's just backwards to me.


----------



## blackroserandom (Apr 3, 2017)

Funkytown, I'm not sure why...I just have to change it if I hear it. Though it tends be in a ton of movies.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Apr 3, 2017)

Call Me Maybe by Carly Rae Jepson and Rude by Magic (I think?). Those two songs are absolute disgraces to music.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 3, 2017)

I'm not a big fan of Shawn Mendes' song Stitches .. Or all of his songs, not very happy with his kind of voice


----------



## Classygirl (Apr 3, 2017)

I knew I'd have rarely any idea what most of you would be talking about but for me it's almost with some rare exception songs and artists anything post 1993. I will take 50s-then anytime any day and have been that way since a teen which does give me songs of hate from memory Anything by late mid 90s boy bands aka Backstreet Boys, any rap/hip hop and country songs I Hope You Dance...no no no..and Live Like You Were Dying...no no. And Still the One by Shania Twain anything overplayed too much from 98-2010 post 2010 no clue dislike most all except some Lana Del Ray from 2012 she didn't bother me so falls under exception likes of newer stuff. But I will be and always be a 70s 80s and classic rock lover forever was then when it wasn't cool and still am but now it is cool with me but at some point music just became remakes and redox and there are so many millions of good songs and bands that what's on the radio now I avoid if I have the choice...just how I am though.


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Apr 3, 2017)

I really, really, really, hate Peacock by Katy Perry. 
My cousins play it like crazy whenever I go visit them, and I'm so tired of having to listen to it


----------



## Ray-ACP (Apr 4, 2017)

Any song with sean paul in it, he RUINs everything and sounds like an idiot, which is a shame when the song itself sounds great


----------



## dizzy bone (Apr 4, 2017)

I literally only listen to the radio because the songs are so terrible that it stops me from falling asleep on my commute to work. My friend and I just spend the entire car ride criticising every artist until we reach our destination... we're old farts. Probably the worst I've heard on the radio so far is anything from the chainsmokers (what kind of name is that anyways) and that halsey girl.


----------



## Sergi (Apr 4, 2017)

Royals by Lorde. just typing this made me angry lol


----------



## ivy7 (Apr 4, 2017)

I don't hate any songs-- hating anything in general wastes my mental energy. I do get a bit annoyed by how same-y the popular dance songs sound but it's whatever.


----------



## Envy (Apr 4, 2017)

Corrie said:


> Even my parents (who grew up with that song) freaking hate it.



Wow, glad I'm not alone! My parents don't care for it either. But it is played so much on Classic Rock stations, and my ex really liked the song. I have no clue why. It is so cringeworthy I don't even know where to start with it. lol


----------



## Corrie (Apr 5, 2017)

Envy said:


> Wow, glad I'm not alone! My parents don't care for it either. But it is played so much on Classic Rock stations, and my ex really liked the song. I have no clue why. It is so cringeworthy I don't even know where to start with it. lol



I feel like classic rock stations replay the same songs too. You think you'll catch a break from repeats but no. If I'm sick of those songa, I could only imagine how those who grew up with it feel. The little muppet part or whatever it is that go woop woooo is the worst part tbh haha.


----------



## Envy (Apr 5, 2017)

Corrie said:


> I feel like classic rock stations replay the same songs too. You think you'll catch a break from repeats but no. If I'm sick of those songa, I could only imagine how those who grew up with it feel. The little muppet part or whatever it is that go woop woooo is the worst part tbh haha.



Yeah, that whistling sound is just the worst thing. It takes the song from being annoying to being cringeworthy (although the lyrics are very cringeworthy by themselves). I just can not believe this song was very liked, or is liked today. It's just so bad.


----------



## nami26 (Apr 5, 2017)

Fireworks by Katy Perry


----------



## Licorice (Apr 5, 2017)

The entire soundtrack of Trolls.


----------



## Reptoid (Apr 5, 2017)

Anything by eminem


----------



## Dogemon (Apr 6, 2017)

Taylor Swift's songs always just irritate me, they all just sound very arrogant and entitled, not completely sure why.


----------



## taiyoken (Apr 6, 2017)

Licorice said:


> The entire soundtrack of Trolls.



YES
that movie is just a giant, cringey music video and despite some of the songs being okay, the film ruins it.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Apr 7, 2017)

That annoying ass song "Scars to Your Beautiful". Makes me wanna barf

An older song: "My Humps" by Black Eyed Peas.. or pretty much anything by Black Eyed Peas

I'm sure there's a lot more I'm not thinking of right now.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 7, 2017)

Any song made by a child, for obvious reasons. Also anything by Twenty One Pilots I hate.


----------



## Nanabells (Apr 8, 2017)

Any song that's very obviously about sex because WE HAVE ENOUGH OF THOSE _STOP MAKING THEM_!! On that note, Ariana Grande's songs. Also, The Chainsmokers just keeps releasing the same song over and over again.


----------



## Mu~ (Apr 8, 2017)

Some song with kids singing "I don't care" all the time, I loathe it!!! I hear it all the time in tv commercials.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Apr 8, 2017)

Ghost Soda said:


> "It's Not Unusual" makes me want to claw my ears out.



This just reminds me of the John Mulaney story about when him and friend played "What's New Pussycat" a million times on the jukebox and threw in "it's not unusual" to give people a break before playing it a million more times. XD


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 8, 2017)

what does the fox say. i still hear people listening to it and i just wanna snatch their phone and crush it


----------



## Noir (Apr 8, 2017)

Side to Side by Ariana Grande.

Love the tune.

Hate the lyrics if they truly mean about what they said they mean. >_>


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 11, 2018)

I hate any song by Beyonc?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 11, 2018)

Any song by Bruno Mars. I hate them all so much.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 11, 2018)

Christmas Music.

The only one I can tolerate is The Little Drummer Boy.


----------



## tumut (Jun 11, 2018)

Annoying ass trap rap with triplet flows, Migos, Future, Lil Pump, Lil Yachty, Lil Xan, XXXtentacion, Gucci Mane. Like it's all garbage, even though I like a lot of other hip hop artists.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 11, 2018)

Yeah those trap beats are getting repetitive. And they think they're being fresh. It's sad


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2018)

most pointless pop/rnb/dance/rap stuff honestly.. why.


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 11, 2018)

Taylor Swift Look What You Made Me Do. I just couldn't get into it and I honestly don't understand what people like about it :/


----------



## Cress (Jun 11, 2018)

_Blurred Lines._ I think everyone forgot about it and I'm glad.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2018)

Cress said:


> _Blurred Lines._ I think everyone forgot about it and I'm glad.



thanks for reminding me of that **** lol : |

also a lot of instrumental video game music that are just bleeping noise i have to turn off.

- - - Post Merge - - -

But yeah if I have to mention one song, there's a godawful Swedish cover of _Quem te viu, quem te v?_, called Deirdre's Samba or something, I just wanna throw up whenever I hear it ugh


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jun 11, 2018)

Rita Ora's new song "Girls Girls Girls" 

its so awful and attempts so hard to fit into LGBT ****


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 11, 2018)

Ash Q. Scrumfleton said:


> I hate anything made by Babymetal. Babymetal in general is terrible...They don't even know what metal is(They called Metallica a PERSON. THEY THINK "METALLICA-SAN" IS A PERSON LIKE WHAT). It's just crappy Jpop that calls itself metal. Unacceptable.



Yes they are horrid and their "baby school girl" appearance is just creepy like.. go away.

also what they think the band is a person.. idk whether to laugh or cry


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 11, 2018)

I hated that era back sometime in 2013, when skrillex and dubstep/dance music became really popular, so pop artists on the radio started to emulate dubstep into their music. It's godawful. Same goes with trap remixes of pop songs, it's grating to listen to.


----------



## partangel (Jun 11, 2018)

anything made by meghan trainor or lorde.... whats up w them


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2018)

“One day when the light is open, I just want to feel this moment...”


My friend sung that song for a WHOLE YEAR in high school, and it was very annoying.  Lol


----------



## Snafu (Jun 11, 2018)

Despacito for sure. Everyone at my school plays it at lunch and i hate it. Everyday my friends always ask if ive heard despacito 2 yet and my opinions on the song. I hate it. Funnily enough though, i could play the song on recorder before the whole ordeal.


----------



## deuces (Jun 11, 2018)

that one song where it was like "why you gotta be so rude" wAS SO ANNOYING, it still plays on the radio to this day and my mom loves it so i cant change it and i get so pissed off for the rest of the day lmao


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 11, 2018)

That song from the greatest showman


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 12, 2018)

Snafu said:


> Despacito for sure. Everyone at my school plays it at lunch and i hate it. Everyday my friends always ask if ive heard despacito 2 yet and my opinions on the song. I hate it. Funnily enough though, i could play the song on recorder before the whole ordeal.



DES
Pa
CITO


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Jun 12, 2018)

Just any reggae in general. Can't really deal with it dunno why. :c


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 12, 2018)

RedTropicalFish said:


> Just any reggae in general. Can't really deal with it dunno why. :c



old school roots reggae is good, but yeah recent years when it tries sounding like any other rnb/hiphop/dancehall etc. artist nty.


----------



## eggo (Jun 12, 2018)

Anything by MCR. I had an emo phase at age 12 and I completely overlistened to them. Now any song by them just makes me cringe.


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa (Jun 12, 2018)

Anything by One Direction, and Camilla Whateverherflippinglastnameis.


----------



## Psydye (Jun 13, 2018)

Anything by Nickelback, that "I'm so fancy" song by Iggy Azalea, and probably a plethora of others I can't think of atm.


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 13, 2018)

This is less of a specific song, and more a pop music trend, is when a pop music artist does something terrible and people decide to just pretend it never happened and keep making them famous so I end up having to hear the songs of terrible people all over the place, like Chris Brown for example.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Jun 13, 2018)

I don't listen to pop music but I can bear with it, if needed. But I can't stand any song by Nickleback. I've learned to despise the band's music even though the songs are catchy and Chad Kroeger's vocals aren't bad. >.< It's all because their talent is mediocore or slightly existent xD


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 13, 2018)

Yeah, Nickelback and that kind of music is just.. no thanks.

and yeah basically all the late 90s-00s visual kei jrock stuff that i blasted to death in my teens like ew no.


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 13, 2018)

Another song I strongly disliked a while back was Hello by Martin Solveig and Dragonette. Omg, just no. I found the vocals really annoying and irritating. My mom LOVED that song and would always play it in the car and it would frustrate me so much ;-;


----------



## Katelyn (Jun 13, 2018)

Any Mumble Rap and Modern Pop


----------



## Charcolor (Jun 13, 2018)

there's this song called "amie" (i looked it up and it's apparently by pure prairie league) that's on the radio a lot. it's less the way the song sounds and more its associations that make me hate it so much.

first of all, in the song, "amie" is pronounced like "aimee," which is my name. it's a little unsettling to hear some ugly generic 70's classic rock singer voice say my name. also, when i hear it on the radio, it's usually in my dad's car. with my dad. whose guts i hate. and i get paranoid about him like. associating the song with me. especially when his own old ugly voice sings along with it.

it's probably a stupid reason. i'm sorry about that.

also, not to be all "not like other girls" but i really don't like a lot of the pop music that's been being released? it feels really cliched and the singers don't really bother to deviate themselves. but i don't really listen to new music anyway. i literally just listen to bad vocaloid music so my opinion on pop music can't really be trusted haha


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

RedTropicalFish said:


> Just any reggae in general. Can't really deal with it dunno why. :c




Bob Marley: “Don’t worry... be happy!”

*Bob Marley gets hit with a frying pan*

“Ow, what the heck, mahn?!  I was encouraging you to not worry and be happy!”


----------



## Zane (Jun 13, 2018)

They play the radio at work and there's a handful of songs I'm guaranteed to hear every day (sometimes more than once) and there's a special hate in my heart for all of them but the two that immediately come to mind as ones I truly can't stand are "Jack and Diane" by John Mellencamp and that stupid "go Josie go she drinks Manhattans and wears gentleman's clothes" song oh my god I despise them both.


----------



## hamster (Jun 13, 2018)

bouff daddy I heard it on the radio and I cringed so hard


----------



## Strawberryllama (Jun 16, 2018)

All the songs from Moana. I liked them, and then I had to sing them for chorus class. I hate that I know all the lyrics to  “We know the way”


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 16, 2018)

Ugh I just got reminded of more songs I dislike. Basically any songs from MKTO or Hot Chelle Rae, they're just so screechy and annoying.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 20, 2018)

Also pretty much everything soundcloud rap, why do people even like that trash.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 20, 2018)

^ that and Freaky Friday by Lil Dicky


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 20, 2018)

?Gucci Gang? comes to mind.


----------



## dedenne (Jun 20, 2018)

despacito (2)


----------



## visibleghost (Jun 20, 2018)

timber by pitbull and kesha puts me in a bad mood instantly


----------



## dimicrow (Jun 20, 2018)

unpopular opinion: most kpop sounds the hecking same you either love it or loathe it. guy groups have similar vibes and girl groups are almost identical 
I don't care if you like it or not, its not personal, but I cant stand it ;v;


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 21, 2018)

Yeah K-pop obviously too.

And that "All of Me" song by John Legend.. so damn cheesy and dumb I wanna puke whenever I hear it.


----------



## Ghost Soda (Jun 22, 2018)

dimicrow said:


> unpopular opinion: most kpop sounds the hecking same you either love it or loathe it. guy groups have similar vibes and girl groups are almost identical
> I don't care if you like it or not, its not personal, but I cant stand it ;v;



tbh, i used to like kpop but now hearing most of it irritates me, it doesn't help that mum likes to listen to a kpop playlist with the same songs in the same order nearly once a day. :/


----------



## deuces (Jun 22, 2018)

anything bruno mars at this point.


----------



## unravel (Jun 23, 2018)

trash rap songs


----------



## Hatori (Jun 23, 2018)

These songs mostly because my little sister keeps replaying them even though they're old but they're stuck in my head forever


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 24, 2018)

That new Imagine Dragons song. The song itself isn't bad, but the fact that it plays on TV and on the radio every 10 minutes is what ruins it.


----------



## Dormire (Aug 26, 2018)

Bboom Bboom and Despacito.


----------



## Snowesque (Aug 26, 2018)

- Any new song that's on popular radio stations currently in NA.
- "YouTuber" songs.


----------



## IzzyShika (Aug 26, 2018)

I dislike most grime


----------



## Candyland791 (Aug 27, 2018)

Last Christmas. I hate it . I hate it so much. Every year, when winter comes (Unfortunately in a few months, that time will come.. :/), EVERY SINGLE HUMAN BEING AROUND ME thinks it is great to sing this song while I'm around. Also, my mum listens to this damn song the whole day, even  the week after christmas. And she's so deaf she has to turn up the radio until you can hear the songs clearly even my room on the first floor. That's so annoying.. -_-
Also, I don't like any Christmas songs from Bonnie M. I just can't stand her voice.


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 27, 2018)

Snowesque said:


> - "YouTuber" songs.



Yes this needs to stop. Also yeah bad modern covers of old songs. Idk whatnot 2000s **** band made a cover of Behind Blue Eyes and they play that on this classic rock station lmfao.


----------



## Sophie23 (Aug 27, 2018)

gangnam style -_-


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 28, 2018)

pretty much any song by a rapper and pop music. i can't stand modern music.


----------



## deSPIRIA (Aug 28, 2018)

Wonderwall lol


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 28, 2018)

^^yes go die. also that "lemon tree" something song.. 90s can go die.


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 29, 2018)

Not despacito


----------



## Akira-chan (Aug 30, 2018)

All country music, all chainsomkers songs, that one ****ing i can make your hands clap song. I cant sTAND IT. it got beat out by a worse song tho, 

l e t i b e .

everytime i hear that stupid song on the radio i wanna stab someone bc its so generic and bland and MmmMMMMM


also you are cowards if you hate all star


----------



## salty- (Aug 30, 2018)

Look at what you made me do by Taylor Swift. I feel like if she just didn't ruin the breakdown in the chorus part of the song it wouldn't sound as bad as I think it does, but that breakdown just sounds so stupid and out of place in the song, there's a meme song for guitar hero called "Symphany of distraction" that honestly uses it in the beginning dubbed over a guitar riff that sounds better than the actual song. I don't care that one song where she yells "i crashed my car into a bridge", idk I thought the song just was stupid sounding and I just don't find it pleasant to listen to.


----------



## Aquasplash (Sep 1, 2018)

Benny Hill theme.


----------



## Psydye (Sep 1, 2018)

Almost anything by Nickelback.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2018)

Psydye said:


> Almost anything by Nickelback.



Ughh yeah those bands are a shame to rock history.

Also pretty much anything cheesy 80s love ballad.


----------



## moonlightxo (Oct 12, 2018)

I hope baby shark dies in a fire. Nvm I hate the song 'I hope you die in a fire' too. I had to remind myself I still live on planet earth.


----------



## Balverine (Oct 12, 2018)

Blurred lines by Robin Thicke 

and then there are certain genres that I absolutely can't stand


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2018)

p much anything with I blame coco/Eliot Sumner and music like that(kinda fun she share her middle name with my first real name tho looool) punk rock no.

and yeah anything like modern indie-pop/folk etc. that is supposing to be alternative and being retro.. like no you don't sound retro you just sound dumb.

Also that every breath you take song.. and ppl think it's romantic. no. i mean we played it to death in middle school during music classes.. like uh d'ya even know what it is about (so yeah not a fan of Sting/Police either).


----------



## TheDuke55 (Oct 12, 2018)

Really just about any song they play to death. And they usually suck to. And then people are like I used to hate this but now I kinda like it! No, you don't like it. They just played it so much that they desensitized you.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 12, 2018)

Blurred lines and there's another one but I can't remember what it's called


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 12, 2018)

Also yeah modern covers of old classics, be it Atomic Kitten or some dude making Cat Stevens' old songs. Like, if you must do it do it good or stfu.


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 14, 2018)

country and rap are genres i cannot stand.
i tend to dislike those "mega popular" songs like despacito.


----------



## abc123wee (Oct 14, 2018)

There was this one song a couple years back called "Shine Bright Like a Diamond," I think it was by Rhianna, and it just automatically would get on my nerves. It just was really annoying to me.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 14, 2018)

abc123wee said:


> There was this one song a couple years back called "Shine Bright Like a Diamond," I think it was by Rhianna, and it just automatically would get on my nerves. It just was really annoying to me.



yeah i hate modern rnb/rap stuff like that like die out already please


----------



## goro (Oct 14, 2018)

shake it off. not sure why, just that song specifically. ever since i first heard it i've had sadistic homicidal urges and an extreme headache whenever it comes on


----------



## Crash (Oct 16, 2018)

anything that's extremely overplayed. the first one that comes to mind is that "meet me in the middle" song because i swear every radio station in my area plays it 500 times an hour and i absolutely hate it. other than that, i despise that awful new mumble rap genre that seems to be everywhere. and country music obviously


----------



## loglady (Oct 16, 2018)

Basically any song post 2008. Modern rap songs can have extremely degrading lyrics and I feel like electronic music (with the exception of miss faerie queen AURORA) lacks the life and depth that used to be in pop music. I mean, I hate to sound like those cranky old people who are always like "___ was so much better back in the day!" but literally...

Also Uptown Funk and the whip/nae nae song, of which I forget the actual name.  I've heard those way more than they deserve to be played and I can't stand them.


----------



## Valzed (Oct 20, 2018)

This might be an unpopular opinion but I can't stand "Let It Go" from Disney's _Frozen_. It's not the song itself. It's that it's EVERYWHERE. Even so many years later it's still assaulting our ears. Clearly no one has been listening to the lyrics  - LET IT GO.


----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2018)

Ain't Nobody (Loves Me Better). 

TUI adverts killed my ability to tolerate song. I walked into the union with my lab partner yesterday for a coffee and this song was playing. I walked straight back outside and waited in the rain for him instead.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2018)

Tina said:


> Ain't Nobody (Loves Me Better).
> 
> TUI adverts killed my ability to tolerate song. I walked into the union with my lab partner yesterday for a coffee and this song was playing. I walked straight back outside and waited in the rain for him instead.



TUI is like master of killing songs for people. They pretty much murdered "let the sunshine in" for me in English so I gotta listen to it in other languages or they come to mind ughh.


----------



## Reckoner (Oct 21, 2018)

that 'Slow Hands' song.... It makes my ears want to bleed immensely.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 21, 2018)

Valzed said:


> This might be an unpopular opinion but I can't stand "Let It Go" from Disney's _Frozen_. It's not the song itself. It's that it's EVERYWHERE. Even so many years later it's still assaulting our ears. Clearly no one has been listening to the lyrics  - LET IT GO.




Yeah, I cannot stand this song.  Never liked it and never will.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 21, 2018)

I used to absolutely HATE the song "ho hey" by the lumineers...
now I don't really mind it lol


----------



## Mink777 (Oct 21, 2018)

don't want to know or whatever by i think maroon 5 was awful


----------



## Stella-Io (Oct 21, 2018)

Any song by the band FUN.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 22, 2018)

also that nothing compares 2 u by sinead o'connor. i mean i don't mind her but that song is too cheesy and especially when you hear it 10 times a day at work lol


----------



## partangel (Oct 27, 2018)

swalla by jason derulo.. in fact anything of his. i just find it super. annoying


----------



## Korichi (Oct 27, 2018)

Any of Justin Bieber’s songs. I don’t like him as a person...;;  I also don’t like any ‘popular’ songs they play on the radio nowadays.. A few are good, but I think most of them sound generic and too similar to each other.. I can’t believe they’re popular. D:


----------



## koopasta (Oct 28, 2018)

Anything by Halsey, Taylor Swift, or Camilla Cabello basically. That and modern Disney songs.


----------



## thora (Oct 29, 2018)

Anything by Westlife or JedWard.


----------



## Ghost Of Mascevanje (Dec 19, 2020)

Anything by His Purple Majesty (oh, and Bon Jodi).


----------



## jiny (Dec 19, 2020)

dance monkey


----------



## Katgamer (Dec 19, 2020)

dance monkey and any of the new songs I like 2 of them because they are catchy but that’s it


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Dec 19, 2020)

For now and what comes to mind: Dancing Queen by Abba. Probably because I heard it played to death on the radio, and I developed a high distaste for it. :x


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 19, 2020)

Anything by Red Hot Chili Peppers, especially Californication. 
Or Photograph by Nickelback


----------



## DinosaurDumpster (Dec 19, 2020)

I can't stand K-Pop or any anime weaboo songs. Every song sounds the same and their voices are annoying. Same for rap music in the 2010s. They're all the same and just as annoying to me. Same for most modern songs, though some I can deal with from time to time.


----------



## TofuIdol (Dec 20, 2020)

I don't really enjoy Watermelon Sugar since they've played that song at least 4 times a day while I'm at work.


----------



## Heyden (Dec 20, 2020)

I’m sure anyone working in retail at this time of year can agree with ‘All I Want For Christmas Is You’ by Mariah Carey


----------



## Seastar (Dec 20, 2020)

Baby Shark.
That's all I will say.
I don't listen to "real" songs very much, so I can't really give a normal answer.


----------



## xara (Dec 20, 2020)

hhng,, there are quite a few songs that i can’t stand but the main ones that come to mind are *“closer”* by the chainsmokers ft halsey and *“i can only imagine”* by david guetta ft chris brown and lil wayne. :/


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2020)

basically anyone who did a cover of "piece of my heart" by janis joplin, stop killing music pls.

also "all i want for christmas is you". MC is great when doing like more soul/gospel music but she shouldn't do like pop/wailing screeches lol.

also a bunch of swedish holiday songs that can do die also


----------



## trashpedia (Dec 20, 2020)

There’s a lot of artists I can’t stand imo like Imagine Dragons, Maroon 5’s newer albums (their older songs are good though), Camila Cabello, Chainsmokers (the fact that they made racist comments about Asians and got away with it irks me), basically any popular artist that gets overplayed on the radio. I also dislike country (with the exception of kween Dolly Parton)


----------



## Sheep Villager (Dec 20, 2020)

Heyden said:


> I’m sure anyone working in retail at this time of year can agree with ‘All I Want For Christmas Is You’ by Mariah Carey



I think you don't even have to work retail, just going in to a store in December will get you a fatal dose of that song.​


----------



## hamster (Dec 20, 2020)

like.. anime/weeby songs i recently heard a few songs from some vtuber girl that raps and it honestly made me want to die

	Post automatically merged: Dec 20, 2020

OUH and the once i was 7 years old song hated it glad people stop playing it 24/7 and happy by pharell williams


----------



## Miss Misty (Dec 20, 2020)

Most anything by Drake. I generally like hip hop and rap, but Drake songs just don't do anything for me. Everyone acts like he's the second coming, though, so his stuff is everywhere. Most recently, Toosie Slide is one of the worst. Not only is the beat one of the least dance-y things I've ever heard, the lyrics might be some of the laziest (hey at least it matches the beat): "It go right foot up, left foot slide, left foot up, right foot slide. Basically I'm saying either way we 'bout to slide" Imagine being an aspiring songwriter and having your career go nowhere, but hearing crap like that on the radio.


----------



## amemome (Dec 20, 2020)

Now that it's the holiday season, I'd like to put in a vote for "Do You Hear What I Hear?" and "Little Drummer Boy."
(for reference:





and




)


No particular reason, I just really really dislike hearing either of those songs!


----------



## TofuIdol (Dec 20, 2020)

Heyden said:


> I’m sure anyone working in retail at this time of year can agree with ‘All I Want For Christmas Is You’ by Mariah Carey


Also the many renditions they like to play of Last Christmas as well.


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog (Dec 21, 2020)

Any EDM songs get on my nerves because I just cant. New songs are really annyoing unless they have a nice beat to them. Also some lyrics are so sappy and ick


----------



## Katzenjammer (Dec 21, 2020)

There's no specific song that comes to mind off-hand for me, but I would have to say annoying commercial jingles that stick in your brain and never go away plague me and irritate me the most nowadays.


----------



## IonicKarma (Dec 21, 2020)

I'm... really not a fan of Baby Shark it drives me crazy

But I'm probably not alone in that...

There's also a few popular songs in the past that would get on my nerves when they came on the radio just because how often they came up but luckily i forgot most of the names of them.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2020)

IonicKarma said:


> I'm... really not a fan of Baby Shark it drives me crazy
> 
> But I'm probably not alone in that...
> 
> There's also a few popular songs in the past that would get on my nerves when they came on the radio just because how often they came up but luckily i forgot most of the names of them.


I'd rather have baby shark on repeat than all those crappy rap beats around lmao.


----------



## IonicKarma (Dec 21, 2020)

sheilaa said:


> I'd rather have baby shark on repeat than all those crappy rap beats around lmao.


I haven't heard those so that's probably why haha.

It doesn't help that one of my family friends kids loves that song and I had to babysit them once where they wanted to listen to it for 5 hours straight.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 21, 2020)

My Favorite Things. Who decided that it was a Christmas song!? That, and everybody and their aunts and uncles have a cover of it.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 21, 2020)

IonicKarma said:


> I haven't heard those so that's probably why haha.
> 
> It doesn't help that one of my family friends kids loves that song and I had to babysit them once where they wanted to listen to it for 5 hours straight.


Fair beans. I heard it a lot when it kept playing on my mom's facebook whenever she scrolled a bit but yeah I can understand that would be annoying lol.


----------



## Sharksheep (Dec 21, 2020)

Suit & Tie by Justin Timberlake and Diamonds by Rihanna. There's a lot more but those two are my go to answers when someone asks for my most dislike songs


----------



## Snek (Dec 21, 2020)

Literally anything by Nicky Minaj
Her Tusa song was a joke where I live.


----------



## Nicole. (Dec 21, 2020)

Daft Punk - Get Lucky

I think its because they overplayed it on the radio when it first came out


----------



## Antonio (Dec 21, 2020)

Anything by Justin Timberlake, I'm sorry.


----------



## Jam86 (Dec 21, 2020)

any song by billie eilish, she can sing however in most of her songs, like bad guy, she just sounds really dull
i know everyone has their own taste in music but i literally don't understand how people enjoy billie's music tbh

also that one taylor swift song, look what u made me do, i love taylor swift but that song was dreadful and overplayed

music is my favourite thing so there's loads of songs i love and loads i don't


----------



## EmmaFrost (Dec 21, 2020)

I really REEEALLY can't stand Wonderful Christmastime by Paul McCartney. It's terrible.


----------



## Bluelady (Dec 21, 2020)

Any of Taylor Swift’s song.


----------



## Manah (Dec 22, 2020)

Last Christmas. I go out of my way to avoid it as much as possible.


----------



## Neb (Dec 22, 2020)

- Seven Years by Lukas Graham comes across as egotistical and irritating to me. 
- [insert repetitive, uninspired gangster rap song #545794367 here]. I have no idea why so many people my age like that kind of music. 
 - Fetch the Bolt Cutters by Fiona Apple. I can't stand the dolphin screeching or the seemingly random assortment of notes. It's like an attack on my eardrums.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Dec 22, 2020)

This just applies to the holiday. I don't like the songs Baby it's cold outside and Santa Baby. I don't know why they play it so much as of late. I kind of get why they do the first one. People were trying to boycott the song and then the other side double down by playing it as much as they could.


----------



## JemAC (Dec 22, 2020)

Sure there are a few but the one that springs to mind is Outkast - Hey Ya! Not sure why but could just never stand it. Think it was popular though cause it always seemed to be on whenever I turned on the telly.


----------



## SlEEPYTEARRS (Dec 22, 2020)

i know people hate anaconda by nicki but i listen to it when im depressed because its so bad it makes me laugh uncontrollably

i remember this one song that had the line "when i die young, bury me in satin on a bed of roses" and i always thought that was...really sad

	Post automatically merged: Dec 22, 2020

oh also slow hands, simply for the line "like sweat dripping down our dirty laundry" -gags-


----------



## Plume (Dec 23, 2020)

"Happy" by Pharrell Williams. UGH.


----------



## CasualWheezer (Dec 25, 2020)

"Problem" by Ariana Grande has always annoyed me. The first part is fine but I can't stand the part when the vocals get really loud and high pitched.


----------



## lamboo (Dec 25, 2020)

Dance Monkey by Tones and I. I absolutely loathe that song, it's so annoying


----------



## Snakeisbaby (Dec 25, 2020)

amemome said:


> Now that it's the holiday season, I'd like to put in a vote for "Do You Hear What I Hear?" and "Little Drummer Boy."
> (for reference:
> 
> 
> ...


I find this hilarious as they are in my top three of fav Christmas songs, other is silent night haha!!

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2020

This is nothing I despise more then all I want for Christmas is you, this women could singlehandedly bring down Christmas. I always say I adore everything about Christmas except that


----------



## Imbri (Dec 25, 2020)

Anything by Mariah Carey, but especially that Christmas song.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Dec 25, 2020)

Pachabelles Canon in D
Drives me nuts


----------



## DaisyFan (Dec 25, 2020)

We Like to Party (The Vengabus) by Vengaboys

It's really annoying.


----------



## Pondo (Dec 25, 2020)

“YOU’RE BEAUTIFUL, IT’S TRUE”
(James Blunt - You’re Beautiful, btw)
_God_, i hate this song. It honestly irritates me more than someone clicking a pen or tapping their nails impatiently does.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 25, 2020)

The “Christmas” song _My Favorite Things _drives me nuts. Not only is it high-pitched and annoying, it has nothing to do with Christmas and every single music artist who’s somebody on this planet has a cover of it.

Edit: just realized I already posted that here lol. That song deserves it.


----------



## RoyalTea (Dec 29, 2020)

I don’t like Christmas music at all.
Anything Justin Bieber or One Direction. Can’t. Cannot. Will not. Absolutely no.


----------

